# New Here, Fretting Question



## ACDCyou (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Y'all found this site and you all seem very informative so i thought i might start asking some questions. i am in the process of making my own guitar, i have a nice woodworking shop, but was wondering if u can fret a guitar neck withought the press, and if not about how much would they cost?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome....You can hammer the frets into place but It is not as easy as it sounds.Takes lots of practice to get it right ..It was probally the most difficult part of building a guitars for me....I finally bought a fret press arbor from Stewart McDonald....Cost about 200 bucks..You can just buy the press and inserts for half the price and use your drill press ...Good Luck ...Larry


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Just hammer 'em in like this: tink tink tink WHACK WHACK WHACK tink tink tink WHACK WHACK WHACK 

Need a video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O7XedmBLvg


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, since I started building guitars at age 15, 22 years ago, I have only hammered in my frets. I use a small brass headed hammer (but used to use a steel tack hammer - although the steel will mar the frets if you are not accurate).

I have NEVER had any trouble getting the frets to seat or stay put - but you do have to have the slots cut *accurately*, _not too tight or too loose_. Also, the way you hammer them in is important. I generally use the accepted paractice of tapping in the ends, then starting from the center and working out evenly to the edge of the fretboard.

One more impostant thing is that your neck MUST be sitting on something firm. I like to fret my necks before I shape them. The flat back of the neck is well supported on a heavy table and when you hammer the frets in the neck wont bounce. If I am re fretting or putting them in after shaping, I have a shaped black of wood that I covered in felt that cradles the neck under where I am trying to fret.

Personaly I wouldnt spend the $$ on a press unless you give hammering a try. Like other techniques, some like it and some dont. But I dont like spending money on tools unless absolutely necessary. A small hammer is a lot cheaper than a fret press...

AJC


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Personaly I wouldnt spend the $$ on a press unless you give hammering a try. Like other techniques, some like it and some dont. But I dont like spending money on tools unless absolutely necessary. A small hammer is a lot cheaper than a fret press...
> 
> AJC


AJ...I agree with the statement.....some people like the fretting process using the hammer....He should try it first....But It doesn't take a lot of screw ups before you equal the price of a press.....I've tried both....The press does a factory looking job with very little touch up....Larry


----------



## ACDCyou (Jan 6, 2008)

hey thanks guys, yea i saw the method of hammering them in and wasnt sure how that would work/look. but yea ill prob give that a try first. im only 16 but have been woodworking all my life, seriously for bout 5 years now. just getting bored of making little houseware things lol. cant wait to start the guitar, probly going to spend months on it lol.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

ACDCyou said:


> hey thanks guys, yea i saw the method of hammering them in and wasnt sure how that would work/look. but yea ill prob give that a try first. im only 16 but have been woodworking all my life, seriously for bout 5 years now. just getting bored of making little houseware things lol. cant wait to start the guitar, probly going to spend months on it lol.


Good luck with your first guitar - its an amazing hobby and it never gets boring thats for sure!  I love seeing young people get interested in hands on work. My trade is woodworking, and I wish there were more kids like you willing to give something like this a try! 

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I hammer them in. I use the little fretting hammer from Stewmac I use the plastic side. Takes me about 20 minutes to install the frets and the same to bevel and dress the edges.


----------

